# Post polypectomy syndrome icd-10



## s7mich@hotmail.com (Mar 15, 2016)

Hello,

i am looking for an icd-10 code for post polypectomy syndrome.  I find everything else but this one.  Can someone please help

thank you


----------



## JenThomas79 (Mar 15, 2016)

K91.89 should work and use additional codes if applicable to further specify disorder, if postpolypectomy bleed K91.840


----------



## s7mich@hotmail.com (Mar 16, 2016)

Thank You very much for your assistance


----------

